# Weeks Bay



## norris555 (Jun 22, 2009)

I will be moving to Fairhope this summer and was curious about the fishing in and around Weeks Bay. Any info (landing, where to fish, what to fhish with, etc..) would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

Have you a got a boat? The Week's bay area offers great fishing. I reccomend you look up threads that Basstracker66 post. He lives in that area and knows the Fish river well (it empties into Weeks Bay). This time of year, Reds and Specks can be had on the deeper holes. Come Spring, the action will shift out into the flats and at the mouth of the bay. I live in Daphne, welcome to the area. Where are you going to live in Fairhope?


----------



## norris555 (Jun 22, 2009)

I do have a boat, I have a 14' with 35 tiller handle and I have a 21' Angler center console. Would like to find a few places to fish with my small boat, just because its so much easier. We have not decided for sure yet where we will be, but somewhere in the area for sure. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

Sounds like you're well on your way. Agree on the small boat - less hassle!


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

Heck yeah on moving to the bay !! we are looking at moving to Foley this year. Have a piece of property south of Magnolia Springs. It is about 4 miles SW from Nolte Creek launch. I will need to learn how to fish the bay also. Keep me up to date !!


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

your small boat would be fine in Weeks Bay. Your smaller boat would be better in fact. Weeks bays is super shallow. I was there in November and had to idle from the where it enters the Mobile Bay all the way to fish river (The Fish River launch by the bridge was being repair or something). I'm sure this time of year the entire bay could be a good spot to catch trout moving out of the river. In December through maybe now the river is great. December 28, 2007 I caught my biggest redfish so far (31lbs) about a mile up the river from the 98 bridge. Good Luck!


----------

